# The Brak Show Fighting Game



## Cryozombie (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.adultswim.com/games/brak_headkicker/index.html

Enjoy this one BUDDY!

(I love Brak)


----------



## Yari (Apr 9, 2003)

Cute, remindes of the good old days, when computergames were really simple....


/Yari


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm mildly disturbed at how much I enjoyed that.

Thanks!

Cthulhu


----------

